# Newborn only wants sleep, not food?!?



## SarahKatN (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to breastfeeding and could use some advice on my one week old. The first 5 days Sam nursed easily. She woke at night every 2 hours or so and had no trouble letting us know she was hungry. However, the last 2 days have been different. I've had to wake her for every single meal since then. At first I stuck to her 2 hour schedule but it seemed all she wanted to do was sleep. I'd do my best to wake her up but she fell asleep at the breast right away. When I finally got her to nurse, she wouldn't do so for more than 15 minutes total. We thought maybe 2 hours was too frequent and tried 3 hours (as doctor recommended) but even then it's a struggle to wake her. All she wants to do is sleep!!

My two concerns are that she's not eating enough (diapers have been slow today. She has nursed 6 times in 17 hours averaging 12 minutes per meal) and that there is something wrong causing her to have no appetite and sleep too much.

Am I feeding her too frequently? Is 7 days old too young to just feed on demand, considering 4 hours may pass? Are her feedings too short? Is it a problem that she only nurses on one breast per meal? Should I pump to help keep my supply up? Should I pump before her meals to ensure she gets more hindmilk? Think there could be future implications to almost forcing her to eat now?

On a separate note, she also coughs once or twice during each meal. It sounds like milk went down the wrong pipe. Any thoughts on why this might be happening?

Sorry for the long post but there isn't a lot of information out there on newborns who sleep too much. I don't know if I should count my blessings for an easygoing baby or be concerned. Thank you so much for any advice!!!

Sarah


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

This sounds familiar! Hi, and congratulations on the new babe.
When my DS was 1-5 days old or so, all he wanted to do was sleep. We tried to feed him every 2 hours, but come 2 hours, it would take a whole HOUR just to wake him up. It was sooo frustrating that all he wanted to do was sleep and I would love to have just leth im sleep but I was told to wake that baby and get him to eat. So we did our best. He ate every 3-4 hours. We all survived.








After maybe the first two weeks of trying to feed every few hours, I decided he could figure out for himself if he was hungry and we went more to a pure "on-demand" schedule, and that was so much easier. So hang in there, you will figure things out, and if your baby doesn't eat promptly every 2 or 3 hours you will all be just fine.

As for gagging, we had this too. Milk letdown happens pretty fast and there's a lot of milk gushing (sort of) into the baby's mouth and I think it takes the baby a while to figure out what exactly to do with all that milk. So DS would nurse, milk would start to flow fast, he'd let go and gag/cough a little, milk would go spraying all over the place, everyone was very very wet all the time, and he would latch on again and continue nursing. Again, it was kind of crazy for a while, but we all got through it and you will too.







Actually I think DS was a couple of months old before he completely got over the mid-nursing gagging.

Hang in there, it sounds like you're doing great!!!


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

I really don't want to freak you out! Every baby is different, but my first DS was a big sleeper and I think it was the first in a long line of things that led us to have to stop breastfeeding at 3 months. On the first night home, he slept 8 hours straight. I was so freaked out! But our ped said to count our blessings







: and we were so inexperienced that we just didn't know! everyone said to just feed the baby when he wanted to. That's what I did, and sometimes it would be eight or more hours. Looking back, I probably had thrush and was in a lot of pain, so I didn't mindnot nursing alot. By three months, I had no milk and after evaluation by three separate LCs, we had to stop bacause he wasn't gaining enough weight. Once he got the bottle, there was no way he was gonna work so hard for the breast. If I could do it over, I would do whatever I could to get that boy up every two to three hours. It was heartbreaking to stop nursing so early.

BTW -- DS 2 (third baby) is 5.5 months and nursing like a champ!! I finally got it right!

good luck!


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

The most important thing for you right now is to count diapers, wet and poopy. Wet diapers only tell how hydrated baby is -- poopy diapers let you know how much hindmilk baby is getting (more fat).

From this link: http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/enough.html

Quote:

How can I tell if my baby is getting enough milk?
This may be the most asked question for La Leche League Leaders. It is understandable, since breasts are neither see-through nor marked off in ounces. Thank goodness there are other signs that indicate baby is getting enough milk.

Typically during the first few days, while the baby is receiving mother's thick, immunity-boosting colostrum, he will wet only one or two diapers per day.

Once mother's milk comes in, usually on the third or fourth day, the baby should begin to have 6-8 wet cloth diapers (5-6 wet disposable diapers) per day. (An easy way to feel the weight of a wet disposable diaper is to pour 2-4 tablespoons of water in a dry diaper.)

In addition, most young babies will have at least two to five bowel movements every 24 hours for the first several months, although some babies will switch to less frequent but large bowel movements at about 6 weeks.

A baby that is sleeping rather than feeding every 2-3 hours or is generally lethargic may need to be assessed by a health care provider to make sure that he is adequately hydrated.
More helpful links:
http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/schedule.html
http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/frequency.html
Here are all of LLL's FAQ: http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/FAQMain.html

If you are still concerned after reading through this, contact a LLL Leader: http://www.lalecheleague.org/leaderinfo.html

Good luck!


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

One four hour stretch at night is ok, but babe should be nursing every few hours during the day.

Ways to wake baby are to undress her down to a diaper, and drape a blankie over both of you. Try tickling her hands and feet, or a damp washcloth on hands and feet. When she's nursing, watch her and when she starts to look like she'll doze off, switch her to the other breast. Repeat if/when she starts to doze off on the second breast.

Maintain skin to skin contact as much as possible; stay in bed topless with the baby.


----------



## SarahKatN (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies! The last couple of days we've tried to relax and let her tell us when she was hungry. If she hasn't stirred by 3.5 hours, we do our best to wake her (change her diaper, tickle her neck, etc). I think we're all doing a little better now that we're not counting the minutes every 2 hours. Based on diapers I have to assume she's getting enough (5 poopy 6 wet yesterday) but we have a doctor appointment Wednesday so we'll see how her weight is.

It's so important to me to bf for as long as possible so if she's eating enough my main concern is just keeping my supply up. Since she only usually nurses on one breast per session, would you all recommend pumping the other breast to keep it stimulated?

Thanks!


----------



## librarymom (May 25, 2004)

Sarah, I just want to let you know that I nursed twins, and each twin nursed on one breast one day. Next day, switch. When I had DD2, 2 years ago, she only ever nursed one breast at a feeding! It was crazy, but it seemed to be good for her. I was lopsided, but I always knew which breast was next. After a bit, it evened up...no letdown in the other breast until she fed. Does that make sense?

Congrats on the babe!


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

The coughing means you have plenty of milk. Maybe more than a few days ago and that is why she is content to wait longer between feedings?
My ds slept heavily as a newborn. He was a little early (just 2 weeks early) and slept 20 out of 24 hours for a couple of weeks...after the first few days. He was awake a lot for 3 or 4 days after he was born, checking everything out and then he went to sleep and basically just slept for yeah, I think it was at least 2 weks, then he gradually started staying awake longer. He would just wake up to nurse and then go straight back to sleep. I really can't remember how long it was exactly between times he would wake up, but I am thinking he would sleep for about 5 or 6 hours between feedings. I had a plentiful supply and after a couple of days of trying to wake him, I realized he was fine and let him go on demand. I do remember that the most successful way to wake him was to (hold his head of course) but kind of hold him upright.
I am sure your dd is fine and will let you know when she wants to eat! I wouldn't worry too much about how long it has been or how long she nurses. I know the nurses at the hospital were all saying ds should take both breasts for 10 minutes each. Mine NEVER nursed 10 minutes before falling asleep or stopping as an infant. Like I said, my supply was heavy and it sounds like yours is as well. I learned to take all that w a grain of salt and listened to my baby instead. It is the most important thing I have learned as a mama (and I learn it over and over); that you can trust your child to let you know their needs and that they will do whatever (eg nurse) when they are ready. She is not going to stay asleep if she is hungry!
Relax, mama, you are doing great!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I have to disagree with the previous poster. "Listening to your baby" is great general advice, but can be dangerous in the early weeks. Babies can and do have failure to thrive from too short, infrequent or ineffective feedings.

Do you have a strong, over-active letdown? Can you pump 2 or more oz in just a few minutes? Is your milk squirting out of both breasts during a feed? Is baby choking on your milk? If this is the case, one breast per feed is probably providing baby with enough milk.

Try to bf in a semi-reclined position with baby on top of you. Or lying down with baby beside you. These can make the milk flow less of a Niagara Falls exp for her than the traditional cradle hold.

Was your baby born early? Was she checked for jaundice? Both of these factors can cause sleepiness. Definitely strip your baby down to just a diaper for feeds. She may be so comfy she just can't wake up.

Putting a jaundiced baby in a sunny window in just a diaper (either in arms or in her seat) really helps break down bilirubin, if jaundice is not severe enough to warrant bili-lights at the hosp.

Was your birth traumatic? Baby might still be tired. Did you have drugs during birth? These can depress the baby's central nervous system. Was she vigorously suctioned? This can cause oral aversion.

Bfing every 2-3 hours is very important. One 4 hr stretch at night is OK. Aim for 8-14 feeds per day.

I am glad she is going to be evaluated by a dr. Keep in mind tho, most drs are not lactation experts. You would want to see a IBCLC or LLL Leader for lactaion issues.

go to kellymom.com and search

sleepy
strong let down

Good luck!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I just wanted to add my personal exp. I had a 3 week early, jaundiced baby. I also thought "never wake a sleeping baby." She would sleep for 8 hrs at a time! After a few days I got in touch with LLL and was told to do everything I could to wake her to feed every 2 hours. Sleepy babies can sleep through feeds. Then they get somewhat dehydrated and starved and this makes them even sleepier and it becomes a downward spiral.

I had to wake my dd for every feed til she hit her due date, when, suddenly she started waking to eat on her own.

Watch the diapers. 6-7 soaked cloth with at least 2-5 poops in 24 hrs. If a feed does not go well, pump and feed another oz or so by dropper.

She was also somewhat jaundiced and I did the window sunlight treatment.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I have had all sleepy babies. At the 3 hour mark I would start to wake them up. With my last dd, nothing was waking her up. I asked my dh for help, I was on bed rest after my homebirth. He took her from the bedroom and then proceeded to put his ice cold glass on her stomach!!!







My mother and I were so mad at him, he said you wanted her awake, she's awake, now feed her!

Do keep a log of poo and pee diapers, this will tell a lactation consultant or LLL leader whether or not your dd is getting enough. Doctors usually only go by weight and it is a known fact that their judgements are based on weight charts and progression for formula fed babies and not breastfed babies. So don't be alarmed if the doctor is not happy -- our ped was never happy and yet my lactation consultant said everything was going great, keep up whatever you are doing.

Don't rule out jaundice, that can make a baby very sleepy and to flush out the hi bilirubin, the baby needs breastmilk fluids and pure sun light if you can get it.

My dd nurses one side only unless she is going through a growth spurt. She would cough and gag on the let down of my milk from day 2. I could only side lie and nurse her for the first 2 weeks. A short nursing session isn't necessarily a bad thing, count let downs (when she is swallowing), one may be enough for her now. Although my dd would come off and play a bit and go back for another within a 30 min period.

I did nurse her 2 X per side before switching, this really seemed to keep my supply well for me. When I don't do it this way, she seems extra ravanous. I was so parinoid about loosing supply with ds2 that I nursed each side as often as I could, I never felt like he was satisfied. I wish I had paid attention to the 2X per side before switching advice, start on the side last nursed. The only time I don't do this is in the AM since I'm so full. And I'm too lazy to get the pump back out.

If you doctor freaks you out, look for an independent IBCLC (not attached to the hospital or your doctor) and a LLL meeting near you. Don't let a doctor tell you you don't have what it takes. Get a breastfeeding professional to assess you and your newborn before making any decisions about feeding.


----------



## SarahKatN (Aug 15, 2003)

I've been keeping a diaper and meal count these last few days and I'm feeling a lot better. She's on the upper end of the poop count (2-5) and coming in at 6 wet diapers, as well. Yesterday she nursed 11 times averaging 10 minutes per meal. Today looks to also be around 11 times averaging 8 minutes per meal. I still feel like these meals are on the short side but since her diapers are numbering ok and her poops are yellow (a sign, from my understanding, that she is getting hindmilk. Correct?) I'm breathing a little easier. I'm interested in seeing what she weighs tomorrow (though I'll keep your advice in mind, Electra, that the ped's weigh chart will be for formula fed babies).

Librarymom, lol, if being lopsided is a good reminder of which side is next then that's not such a bad thing!

Thanks for the reminder on how important it is to listen to Sam's needs, Mamamillie.

To answer a few of your questions, Daryl, she was born 1 week early with a touch of jaundice. The doctor suggested lots of light and nursing so we've been doing what we can with that (darn this rain!). Her birth was quite easy and quick. I did have an epidural, though. Regarding milk production, I can pump 2oz in a few minutes without a problem and from her coughing at each meal and other reading I've done I would say that my let-down is strong. Good to know that one breast per feeding should be enough. It's funny that sometimes she won't latch on until the other side is offered. In that case I've been pumping the "rejected" breast to keep things going. Kellymom.com has some great info; thanks for the link!

I would be mad at DH too if he put an icy glass on her stomach, Elektra!! I'll definitely keep your 2 X per side before switching strategy in mind.


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

Sarah,

It sounds like you're doing ok, but you'll know for sure when you weigh the baby. My second pooped a lot, but it wasn't enough. Both my pediatrician and my lactation consultants said he should be gaining an ounce a day.

Many pediatricians have updated their growth charts, so you can't assume they are using charts based on formula fed babies. Furthermore, breastfed babies typically gain more than formula fed babies in the newborn period. If you want more information, ask about the charts your ped is using or search the web. I believe kellymom.com has links to breastfed baby growth charts.

You are doing a great job by pumping to keep your supply up until you are sure about what's going on.

Do investigate this both with your ped and with an LC. I believe it is better to err on the side of caution. Although many babies will "do fine" while not getting enough milk, it is much better for them to get all of the nutrition they need.

Best,
Sarah


----------



## SarahKatN (Aug 15, 2003)

Well it looks like weight gain isn't a problem







We just got back from the pediatrician and she weighed in at 8lbs 4 oz, a 13oz gain from her birth weight 10 days ago! I was very relieved.

Sarah, I got a chance to read your message before we left and that's good info to keep in mind. I wouldn't have guessed that breastfed babies would grow faster than formula fed babies at first. It seems like Sammy might be doing just that.

Thanks again for everyone's thoughts. This board has been a great resource for me.


----------

